# crush washers on 12v VR oil pressure sensors



## dugdemented (Jan 16, 2008)

I had a serious oil leak coming from one of the oil pressure sensors on the oil filter housing on my 12v. I ordered new sensors and one has thread coating and no washer while the other has no thread coating and a washer. Upon removal of the old sensors I noticed both have washers and neither have any evidence of thread prep/coating. My question, do I need washers on both or is this coating on one of the sensors supposed to eliminate the need for a washer? Any help is appreciated.


----------

